# Question about calibration process



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a Behringer uca202 external soundcard that I have calibrated successfully. I also have an ecm8000 with cal file. I just got a Xenyx 802 and am ready to start doing measurements.

Does the 802 need to be calibrated? Would I just put it in the feedback loop while doing the calibration of the soundcard (therefore calibrating the two things as one signal path)? It seems as though I should but I can't find any info about including the mixer in the calibration process.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does the 802 need to be calibrated? Would I just put it in the feedback loop while doing the calibration of the soundcard (therefore calibrating the two things as one signal path)? It seems as though I should but I can't find any info about including the mixer in the calibration process.


Yeah, most of us do include it in the loop when the soundcard calibration routine is carried out.

It's quite easy to do. Simply connect the loopback cable by itself and run through the routine to get the levels setup. Then insert the 802 using its line-in and line-out and fuss with its levels (without touching the soundcards levels) when running the soundcard cal routine.

Next I anticipate you'll ask about why not include the mic preamp section. You can, if you're prepared to fabricate a pad to control the gain, but we find that the difference in the mic preamp is insignificant compared to the line-in and line-out amps. If you're determined to make the pad and go that route, I can tell you how...

brucek


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Brucek. I thought about the preamp section but figured it wouldn't make much of a difference since I never saw it mentioned anywhere.


----------

